# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  E huaj në vendin tënd!

## DI_ANA

Jam shqiptare,kurre nuk e kam mohuar dhe kurre nuk do ta mohoj identitetin tim,madje per kete jam krenare.
Kam ikur nga Shqiperia ne vitin 1990 ne nje moshe te vogel dhe me statusin e rrefugjatit politik,por shume vite nuk e kam pasur te drejten te kthehesha ne vendin tim.Pas disa vitesh mbasi mora nenshtetesine franceze vendosa te vizitoj memedheun.
Me pelqen shume ky vend,e mendoj shume dhe kam shume mall!
Kam kujtimet e familjes dhe femijerise time.

Por nje gje me shqeteson......

Nuk e di pse ne ate vend e ndjej veten te huaj!
Pyetjet e policeve qe vulosin pashaportat tona jane shume te cuditshme,saqe ne disa raste ke pershtypjen se do te te fusin ne burg ose do te te grisin pashaporten,pasi jane mosbesues dhe dyshues!
Kam udhetuar shpesh dhe kjo sme ka ndodhur ne asnje vend te botes dhe ne asnje aeroport!!
Perse ndodh kjo?
A ju ka ndodhur juve nje gje e tille?
Sinqerisht ndjehem e huaj dhe e e fyer ne vendin tim!
Po fale memorjes dhe zgjuarsise qe pergjigjem ne menyre perfekte dhe per gjera shume te vogla,sepse nuk e di se cfare do te mund te me ndodhte!
Betohem qe nuk do te iki dhe prape iki.....dhe prape i njejti ritual perseritet!
A mos valle ne doganat shqiptare punojne njerez pa kulture dhe te paafte,po qe ne xhep mbajne nje test partie?


Do te doja mendimin tuaj per kete teme dhe a ndjeheni edhe ju te tille?

----------


## IL__SANTO

*I Huaj Ne Vendin Tim?????????



Kurre.


Sa per Policin ne Shqiperi mos ja vej re DI_ANA pasi pas disa kohesh behet dicka normale sjellja e tyre.Persa i perket Kultures se Policeve Shqiptar do te ishte mire te hapnim 1 teme me vete pasi aty duhet te jemi shume LiberaL.

Po ne Shqiperi ndryshon Stafi i Policis sipas vendimit te zgjedhjeve keshtu qe si rrjedhoj edhe Injoranca merret si kriter kryesor per zgjedhjen e Policave.

Sa per betimet qe nuk shkoj me ne Shqiperi nuk kam bere kurre pasi e dij se gjithmone do kthehem keshtu qe eshte e kote.  *

----------


## DI_ANA

> *I Huaj Ne Vendin Tim?????????
> 
> 
> 
> Kurre.
> 
> 
> Sa per Policin ne Shqiperi mos ja vej re DI_ANA pasi pas disa kohesh behet dicka normale sjellja e tyre.Persa i perket Kultures se Policeve Shqiptar do te ishte mire te hapnim 1 teme me vete pasi aty duhet te jemi shume LiberaL.
> 
> ...


Ai ishte nje mendim personal i imi sepse une keshtu e kam ndjere veten!
Pres mendime nga te tjeret.

PS....po dal pak nga tema il santos persa i perket firmes tende une do te pelqeja me teper  ""ha sikur do vdesesh neser,dhe puno sikur sdo vdesesh kurre""

respekte

----------


## FierAkja143

> A mos valle ne doganat shqiptare punojne njerez pa kulture dhe te paafte,po qe ne xhep mbajne nje test partie?


Mua personalisht po me beka shume pershtypje ky komenti jot ti Di_Ana...se cesht e verteta nefakt neper pozitat e tjera ne kemi njerez te kulturuar dhe te afte te cilit po e "ndricojn" dite per dite Shqiperin,  sben vaki ne doganat te ken dal te till si thua ti...


forca di_ana ishalla vitin tjeter del me fat  :perqeshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

DI_ANA prandaj jemi ne vitin 2007 qe cdo njeri te thote ate qe mendon.

Firmen e kam Shume Filozofike po te dish ta Perkthesh.    :ngerdheshje: 


Respekte edhe tija.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Mua personalisht po me beka shume pershtypje ky komenti jot ti Di_Ana...se cesht e verteta nefakt neper pozitat e tjera ne kemi njerez te kulturuar dhe te afte te cilit po e "ndricojn" dite per dite Shqiperin,  sben vaki ne doganat te ken dal te till si thua ti...
> 
> 
> forca di_ana ishalla vitin tjeter del me fat



pershendetje,

Nuk e di sportelin qe kalon ti po une kaloj te shtetasit e huaj dhe per kete qe po flas nuk po shtoj asgje,madje me ka bere shume pershtypje si mua ashtu edhe shume kolegeve te mij ketu.

respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

> DI_ANA prandaj jemi ne vitin 2007 qe cdo njeri te thote ate qe mendon.
> 
> Firmen e kam Shume Filozofike po te dish ta Perkthesh.   
> 
> 
> Respekte edhe tija.


Filozofet perdorin shume shprehje dhe ajo qe thashe eshte gjithashtu filozofike po te dish ta perkthesh.. :perqeshje: 

respekte

----------


## IL__SANTO

DI__ANA kalo nga Vlora se jane me popullor nga ata policat e shqiperis se mesem.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

> DI__ANA kalo nga Vlora se jane me popullor nga ata policat e shqiperis se mesem.



Po rrofsh o derman po nuk e dija qe kishte aeroport ne Vlore une?
Apo te marr anijen,pak veshtire ketej nga Franca.

----------


## shefqeti11

I huaj ne Shqiperi kur kalon doganat shqiptare ndihesh dhe shume sidomos me teper do theksoja kur largohesh nga Shqiperia, ne doganat shqiptare kryhet nje kontrollim ne menyre injoranti ku mendojn se te gjithe refugjatet jane kriminela apo ku di une se cfare, njekohesisht i huja do shtoja se ndihesh dhe gjat qendrimit ne Shqiperi pasi njerzit per-rreth teje nuk i njeh sidomos kur ke shume kohe pa ardhur ne Shqiperi, femijet qe dikur i ke len ciliminj nje dite kur kthehesh i gjen burra dhe gra dhe me mendjen tende thua se: ku ndodhem keshtu, a eshte ky vendi ku linda dhe u rrita!? Kohet ndryshojn gjithashtu dhe njerzit bashk me kohen, ndersa sherbimi ne doganat shqiptare eshte teper i ulet dhe ku e ku te nxjerrin ndonje lek nga refugjatet qe vijn apo edhe qe largohen. 

Se mu kujtua tani nje rast ne doganen e Kapeshtices ne Korce:
Ku me merr pashaporten nje polic qe kontrollente autobuzin dhe me thoshte se nuk isha nga andej nga jam dhe se pashaporten e kisha nxjerr ne vend tjeter e se ai emer qe kisha ne pashaport nuk ish i imi e nje mije e nje qind budallalliqe, po puna ish se nuk ma morri vetem mua por afro 10 personave aty ne autobus, derisa mori leket per kafen e veht dhe ateher ma dha pashaporten si mua ashtu dhe te tjerve.

Ja kshu ja... keto jan doganat shqiptare.

Pika qe nuk u bie thuaj....

----------


## DI_ANA

> I huaj ne Shqiperi kur kalon doganat shqiptare ndihesh dhe shume sidomos me teper do theksoja kur largohesh nga Shqiperia, ne doganat shqiptare kryhet nje kontrollim ne menyre injoranti ku mendojn se te gjithe refugjatet jane kriminela apo ku di une se cfare, njekohesisht i huja do shtoja se ndihesh dhe gjat qendrimit ne Shqiperi pasi njerzit per-rreth teje nuk i njeh sidomos kur ke shume kohe pa ardhur ne Shqiperi, femijet qe dikur i ke len ciliminj nje dite kur kthehesh i gjen burra dhe gra dhe me mendjen tende thua se: ku ndodhem keshtu, a eshte ky vendi ku linda dhe u rrita!? Kohet ndryshojn gjithashtu dhe njerzit bashk me kohen, ndersa sherbimi ne doganat shqiptare eshte teper i ulet dhe ku e ku te nxjerrin ndonje lek nga refugjatet qe vijn apo edhe qe largohen. 
> 
> Se mu kujtua tani nje rast ne doganen e Kapeshtices ne Korce:
> Ku me merr pashaporten nje polic qe kontrollente autobuzin dhe me thoshte se nuk isha nga andej nga jam dhe se pashaporten e kisha nxjerr ne vend tjeter e se ai emer qe kisha ne pashaport nuk ish i imi e nje mije e nje qind budallalliqe, po puna ish se nuk ma morri vetem mua por afro 10 personave aty ne autobus, derisa mori leket per kafen e veht dhe ateher ma dha pashaporten si mua ashtu dhe te tjerve.
> 
> Ja kshu ja... keto jan doganat shqiptare.
> 
> Pika qe nuk u bie thuaj....



Plotesisht e drejte kjo qe thua,ka shume shqiptare ketu qe ankohen se u ka ndodhur e njejta gje!
Mbase per ne qe jetojme jashte ata kane pershtypjen se jemi milionera!

----------


## Korca_Reli

> Jam shqiptare,kurre nuk e kam mohuar dhe kurre nuk do ta mohoj identitetin tim,madje per kete jam krenare.
> Kam ikur nga Shqiperia ne vitin 1990 ne nje moshe te vogel dhe me statusin e rrefugjatit politik,por shume vite nuk e kam pasur te drejten te kthehesha ne vendin tim.Pas disa vitesh mbasi mora nenshtetesine franceze vendosa te vizitoj memedheun.
> Me pelqen shume ky vend,e mendoj shume dhe kam shume mall!
> Kam kujtimet e familjes dhe femijerise time.
> 
> Por nje gje me shqeteson......
> 
> Nuk e di pse ne ate vend e ndjej veten te huaj!
> Pyetjet e policeve qe vulosin pashaportat tona jane shume te cuditshme,saqe ne disa raste ke pershtypjen se do te te fusin ne burg ose do te te grisin pashaporten,pasi jane mosbesues dhe dyshues!
> ...


Eshte mese e vertete ajo qe thua.
Edhe une jam nje nga ata qe kam ndjere shume here ate mosperfillje (ose ndoshta injorance) nga ana e policave kufitare,bile heren e fundit qe kam vajtur ne Shqiperi kam bere shume llafe sepse ai me kerkonte me domosdo te me merte disa lek.
Une nuk i dhashe asnje lek (jo se isha keq per 10-20 euro por eshte *xhesti ai qe te vret*) 
*Une kur vij ne Shqiperi dua te ndiehem si ne shtepine time,por eshte e veshtire tia arij qellimit dhe thjesht ia detyroj vetes time qe te besoje se ndodhet ne atdhe.*
Pershendetje dhe urime per temen,eshte me te vertete dicka qe duhet te ndryshoje shpejt

----------


## ajzberg

Mua nuk me ka bere pershtypje dalja nga Rinasi por hyrja ,si ka mundesi qe per shqiptaret ka sportele me vete dhe per te huajt te tjera sportele.
Le te lusim zotin qe ne terminalin e ri te jete ndryshe , dhe te vihen njerez te kualifikuar dhe te ndershem.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Mua nuk me ka bere pershtypje dalja nga Rinasi por hyrja ,si ka mundesi qe per shqiptaret ka sportele me vete dhe per te huajt te tjera sportele.
> Le te lusim zotin qe ne terminalin e ri te jete ndryshe , dhe te vihen njerez te kualifikuar dhe te ndershem.



hahahhaahha,

Une e shikoja me zili ate sportelin e shqiptareve se te pakten mbaronin pune shpejt e shpejt.
Kurse ne te "huajt",jemi te privilegjuar sepse paguajme cdo kalim 10 euro,ndersa juve jua kane hequr.
Me gjithe ato leke qe na kane marre jo nje sportel me vete te kishim po edhe nga nje bodyguard! :perqeshje:

----------


## ajzberg

Bukuroshe mos qesh ,ne vedalijve ke sporteli na kishin vene njehere nje qen ujk
i cili ngrihesh me dy kembet e para dhe na uronte mirseardhjen me nje hungerime qeni ,ndoshta na thoshte mirse u kthyet apo mirseardhet.Ndersa ai qe e mbante nga rrypi se c kishte nje buzeqeshje idioti ,ndoshta mendonte se e kryente me devotshmeri ndersimin e qenit.Ke pare ti qe ngjanin me njeri tjetrin.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Bukuroshe mos qesh ,ne vedalijve ke sporteli na kishin vene njehere nje qen ujk
> i cili ngrihesh me dy kembet e para dhe na uronte mirseardhjen me nje hungerime qeni ,ndoshta na thoshte mirse u kthyet apo mirseardhet.Ndersa ai qe e mbante nga rrypi se c kishte nje buzeqeshje idioti ,ndoshta mendonte se e kryente me devotshmeri ndersimin e qenit.Ke pare ti qe ngjanin me njeri tjetrin.



lol,
Po mire qe ka qen te kontrollet e bagazheve ne aeroport kete e dija,po qe te kishte edhe qen sportelist qe merrej me kontrollin e pashaportave,vallaj kete se dija kurre!
 :perqeshje:

----------


## ajzberg

Ndoshta bejne presion qe ata qe meren me transport mielli te tregojne vet.Ose  qeni priste ndonje te njohuren e tij nuk e di ...............

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ndoshta bejne presion qe ata qe meren me transport mielli te tregojne vet.Ose  qeni priste ndonje te njohuren e tij nuk e di ...............



Po po edhe mund te jete kjo qe thua ti,ne aeroporte ka metoda te ndryshme kontrolli.

----------


## ajzberg

DI-ANA me te vertet qe eshte ashtu sic thua ti ne hapje te temes.Une po te jap nje lajm te gzueshem qe neser me dat 21 .3.07 fillon punen terminali i ri i Rinasit.

----------


## DI_ANA

> DI-ANA me te vertet qe eshte ashtu sic thua ti ne hapje te temes.Une po te jap nje lajm te gzueshem qe neser me dat 21 .3.07 fillon punen terminali i ri i Rinasit.



Shpresojme qe me ndryshimin e aeroportit te kene ndryshuar edhe sjelljet dhe edukata e tyre!

----------

